# My haunt from 2010



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

like a complete dummy I forgot to get a nighttime video of the whole thing. The pumpkins in the tree are hooked up a garmin unit that allows them to sing halloween songs at night as they each light up with the music. During the big night itself however the sound is turned down and replaced with atmospheric music instead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice little graveyard you have going there


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job. Looks like you have room to grow too.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job on the haunt, you gave me an idea for my tree. What type of speakers do to have? You can hear the music/Atmospheric sounds clearly.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Classic graveyard. I like your sounds.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great looking cemetery.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Mad Jack those sounds were added in during the video editing, however that is the same exact track I will be playing outside this year.

I have 4 speakers that will be setup outside for the big night, two rock speakers near the front and two large PA speakers near the rear to make sure people really hear the sounds nice and clear!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

nice grave yard, an nice variety of tombstones, like the fence, wish I had a good fence like that, did you make it?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

no I didnt make the fence, I had a bunch of rewards from my credit card and used them to buy a gift certificate to Lowes where I bought the fence. They sell them in the garden section and you buy then in pieces, they are actually pretty cheap considering they are all metal fence pieces.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

*Love your graveyard-How do you keep it dry?*

I live in SW FL and my biggest issues is keeping the props dry and in working order. Any tips? When do you usually set up:jol:


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> I live in SW FL and my biggest issues is keeping the props dry and in working order. Any tips? When do you usually set up:jol:


i set up on Oct 1st haha but i have the same problems you do.

I have certain things that dont go out into the yard until the big night itself and this year i have even more things i will have to add that night in order to keep them dry and safe as well!

the rest of the stuff goes out and stays out all month long as long i feel the rain and stuff wont effect them


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

LOVE that tree!!! Nice graveyard, it must be very spooky at night!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I agree! The tree is sweet! Good job!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks! this year I will be adding hanging lanterns to the tree as well with flicker lights in them.


----------



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

Great graveyard.


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

*Looks great*

I love the fence and entrance. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like this. I'm gonna have to remember to get pics of mine it just always seems I'm working til the last minute no matter what and never have time. But nice job on urs .


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Man! - I loved the spooky sound track you used - great yard haunt cemetery!


----------

